# Polaridad de la bobina de un Relay



## Osorio00 (Dic 30, 2016)

Una consulta. Al conectar los pines de la bobina de un relay ¿Importa cual conecte al + y cual al - o es indiferente?


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 30, 2016)

No importa, al final solo atrae un metal para cerrar el circuito, la polaridad es lo de menos por la construcción que tiene.

PD: En caso de que tenga un diodo interno, si importa, es raro pero me parece que existen, estos deben conectarse con el diodo en polaridad inversa.


----------



## Osorio00 (Dic 30, 2016)

Muchas gracias por sacarme la duda


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2016)

Si lo vas a accionar con un semiconductor jamás debes olvidar el diodo polarizado en inversa sobre los pines de la bobina. Es condición "sin ecuanon" es decir si o si debe ponerse, caso contrario el seminconductor resultara inutilizado


----------



## miglo (Dic 30, 2016)

Recuerdo que cuando reparaba television, los circuitos del servio para el que trabaja, los habia que llevaban incluso condensador y resistencia, aun asi habia veces que el transistor se estropeaba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2016)

​
También existen relees que llevan polaridad.

Una imagen de tu relee particular ayudaría.


----------



## 1024 (Dic 30, 2016)

Hola, como te mencionan en la mayoría de los casos no importa la polaridad de la bobina, pero si existen relevadores que indican la polaridad, un ejemplo relevadores latch.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 30, 2016)

Pues no se de esos de latch, pero si me parece haber visto uno con diodo interno y a ese si se le debe respetar la polaridad


----------



## chclau (Dic 31, 2016)

Ademas de lo que ya dijeron sobre diodos de proteccion, hay reles que tienen iman interno y en esos reles tambien se debe respetar la polaridad de la bobina. El iman permanente reduce el consumo del rele mientras se lo actua.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 31, 2016)

Lo de la polaridad es cierto, me topé con uno de esos relé. 

Acá dejo la hoja de datos de uno. A ese, si conectás la bobina al revés, el rele no cierra.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2016)

En los casos de relays polarizados, son relay especiales, los relay genéricos no traen polaridad, de echo no llevan ninguna indicación de ello, por el contrario todas las otras variantes traen marcas en el cuerpo y en el dibujo que advierten de ello.
Hay que fijarle criterios a los novatos porque si nos ponemos hablar del universo de relays no se terminara jamás, ya que también los hay para CA


----------



## miguelus (Ene 1, 2017)

Buenos días y feliz2017,

En realidad el Bobinado de los Relés no tiene polaridad, pero... como norma hay que procurar que la conexión de la capa externa del Bobinado se conecte al lado "frio" del circuito conmutador. Esta forma de conectarlo minimiza el pulso de desconexión del Relé y podrá evitar algún problema como ruido o parásitos en otros circuitos.

La razón es que las capas más exteriores del Bobinado hacen de pseudo apantallamiento.

Esto no es un axioma, es una simple recomendación.

Lógicamente, en la mayoría de los Relés no podemos saber cuál esa conexión, pero hay muchos Relés en los que sí se ve esa conexión.

Sal U2

Buenos días y feliz2017,

En realidad el Bobinado de los Relés no tiene polaridad, pero... como norma hay que procurar que la conexión de la capa externa del Bobinado se conecte al lado "frio" del circuito conmutador. Esta forma de conectarlo minimiza el pulso de desconexión del Relé y podrá evitar algún problema como ruido o parásitos en otros circuitos.

La razón es que las capas más exteriores del Bobinado, al estar conectadas a un punto "frio", hacen de pseudo apantallamiento.

Esto no es un axioma, es una simple recomendación.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> . . . .
> La razón es que las capas más exteriores del Bobinado hacen de pseudo apantallamiento.
> 
> Esto no es un axioma, es una simple recomendación.
> ...



Buenos relees toman en consideración esto y marcan la correcta conexión al (+). 










​


----------



## chclau (Ene 1, 2017)

Hasta donde yo se, hay muchos reles SMT que tienen bobina polarizada. Por lo menos todos los que yo he usado en el ultimo decenio, mas o menos, son polarizados.

http://www.ia.omron.com/data_pdf/guide/36/generalrelay_tg_e_3_1_3-4(classifications).pdf


----------



## jol45 (Ene 2, 2017)

En relacion a los primeros comentarios de este tema, Me ha tocado ver que para la proteccion del semiconductor ponen diodos Zener entre el colector y emisor del transistor, cuyo valor Zener Vz sea menor que el voltaje Max colector emisor 
Saludos


----------

